# Museum of Flight at Boeing Field in Seattle KBFI



## Trebor (Mar 26, 2010)

hey guys, on March 6, i went to KBFI to visit the museum of flight. here's all the pics I took there. and instead of individually posting the 64 images I have, I'm putting the whole album here.

2010 Museum of flight Boeing Field KBFI pictures by RJandreau - Photobucket enjoy!


----------

